# Anyone using a vacuum marinating tumbler for speedy marinating and Jerky?



## shortend

I've been doing some research on these to speed up the marinating process for jerky, etc.. Not finding too info much on them. The commercial units are way too expensive for my blood. I've found some info on MariVac units, but some of the product reviews were not too good. Cheap plastic tumbler that doesn't seem to hold up real well and is prone to cracking. A little troubling for a $200. unit. Saw some info on Marinade Master. Seemed like a decent unit for $100, but is no longer in business. Looked all over Craigslist for a used one with no luck. Also read somewhere that a hobby rock tumbler will also work.

Anyone using these units? If so, care to share some info on your experience with them? Are they worth the trouble? Any help or feedback will be appreciated.

Thanks,

ShortEnd


----------



## sprky

Interesting


----------



## shoneyboy

We did in class, but we had a commercial one that probably cost $1,000.00’s. When we were making bacon, the teacher was working on an experiment to see if it makes a difference in how tender the meat would be compared to injecting the cure into them.  I really didn’t see a difference, but I didn’t see all of the data. It did cure the meat faster than pumping though….I have a vacuum bowl that came with my vacuum sealer, I use it when I marinate steaks. I like it and it seems to make a difference. What I always thought about doing was to use a food grade bucket and connect my AC vacuum pump, just to see what it would do when it got down to around -30. If the bucket would be strong enough to handle the negative pressure then try it with meat…. Just to see what it would do, if it would actually make a difference……????? Sounds like something to try !!!!


----------



## roller

I just do it Old School...


----------



## stovebolt

Shoneyboy, save yourself some trouble, it will suck that bucket up like a stepped on beer can. I have used vacuum to transfer liquids from one 5 gal bucket to another by applying vacuum to one bucket and running a sealed  hose to the source bucket. One time the hose stopped up and it sucked the vacuum bucket shut and it didn't take an extreme pressure to do it.    

 Chuck


----------



## scarbelly

The local Albertsons uses a system to "quick marinate" and to be honest my friends have*  *purchased some Mexican cuts and I cant taste the difference from the ones I quick rub at home


----------



## smokingohiobutcher

This is the unit i use at work.

http://www.meattumblers.com/LT-5.htm

Yes it is a commercial unit and used i believe it costsaround 1500-2000. It does a great job of

marinating jerky. chicken breasts, boneless rib roasts(oooohh boy was that a nice rib roast!!!) and pretty much anykind of food you can think of.

We even have used it to marinade cooked shrimp with a butter garlic marinade.....YUMMMM!

By lowering the vacum in the chamber the muscle fibers open and allow the marinade to be absorbed in.

The tumbling process massages the meat to further allow the marinade to be absorbed. If you are using cure in your meat

it is drawn deeper into the meat at a quicker rate than just rubbing on the outside. I am going to try it on the next bellies I get for some bacon

But am not sure if I want to trust the process to cut my cureing days short. Not sure how to tell if it completely cured.

It works to pump chicken wings full of marinade before I smoke them, making them full of flavor and juicy!

As far as using the rock tumbler idea, you would only be doing half the process. You still need a chamber to draw a vacum in to get the meat to absorb the marinade.

Unfortunately this a product that no one has created a practical version for the home use.

SOB


----------



## gotarace

Craig and NEPAS use a Reveo and always gave it high praise. They don't produce them anymore but if you look around online you can still find them for sale.


----------



## shortend

gotarace said:


> Craig and NEPAS use a Reveo and always gave it high praise. They don't produce them anymore but if you look around online you can still find them for sale.


I do recall seeing that in Rick and Craig's posts. I just hadn't paid much attention to tumblers before. I also realized that not all product reviews are truely indicitive of a products suitability (lots of boneheaded user abuse and operator error goes on out there, and of course, it's always the lousy products faut). I figured if it's good enough for those guys, that's good enough for me. I found a used one in excellent condition on ebay and purchased for a fair price. I appreciate all the feedback.

ShortEnd


----------



## rbranstner

After seeing a few guys on here and other sites using them for jerky and what not I figured they would be cool to have. I haven't pulled the trigger yet but maybe for my birthday or for Christmas next year I can get  one.


----------



## stet

[h2]*Morning,*[/h2]
*I have had and used the Reveo Marivac unit for three years. Only problem I had was dropping the lid and cracking a gear inside.  They sent me a new one. The Tumbler is a heavy clear plastic. No problems with that at all.*

*I get nothing but raves about any meats I serve my family or guests. A couple have even bought the mating for themselves.*

*I use this tumbler every time I am cooking any kind of meat. For beef or pork, I usually use the vacuum pump on the chamber three times, and I'll tumble the meat for 40 to 60 minutes. Especially if it a cheaper cut of meat. My most critical daughter says my steaks are better than any restaurant she's been to, and she's been all over.*

*The Reveo marivac will hold up to 5 pounds of product. If you add just the right amount of marinade, it will disappear into the meat. You will get about 6 pounds out. Remember that when roasting, it takes longer!. Use a meat thermometer.*

*Love this machine.*


----------



## hvac81

Actually, using a refrigeration style vacuum pump will net you some impressive results. Think of the Vacuum canister as a simple pressure cooker in reverse. I marinated 4 pounds of jerky today and marinated it in 10 quick draws and releases. If you can solder you could fabricate your vacuum chamber. Drill a 1/4 inch hole some where in the lid and solder a access tee directly to the lid. By connecting a low loss fitting on one fitting and a hose with valve to your pump, you are set. Place your 1/4 inch slivers of lean meat in the cooker bottom Add some marinade (any kind) in with the meat just enough to cover the meat. Draw and release several times and you are set. Example. Today 4 pounds of lean meat and around 2 cups of marinade. Once done there was only about 6 ounces of juice left...so about 10 ounces was infused into the meat.... Try it it works ;-)


----------



## seahunt202

Hi, I'm new to this site. I've been making jerky for quite some time now using mostly commercial blends with cure (sodium nitrite). I would like to speed up the marinate time so I thought about using the vacuum method. My biggest concern is whether it's safe enough with the cure. My question is....Does the cure have sit on the meat for a period of time to do it's thing? They recommend 24hrs.(that's without vacuum). But if I vacuum the meat, will it make any difference? I use a dehydrator for jerky, low temp, that's why I like to play it safe by using cure. Thanks in advance. Mark.


----------



## rocket flower

Hi my name is Rosie and I work for a manufacturer that makes the meat tumbler, it takes (for example) 24hrs to have a good tasting marinaded product. With a meat tumbler it takes 1 hour for the same result. Because it come with a vacuum, what that does is it seals the marinaded juices on to the product.. Once you have a tumbler there's no turning back. We make industrial meat tumblers but, the smallest tumbler holds 240lbs. it's made with 304 stainless steel, it's made to last for many, many years. I talked to my superiors regarding the issue of people wanting a good machine for a lesser price. But I was told to do something like that it would take 10 buyers to buy 10 of the smaller tumblers. That would prop the factory to make them, but  I would probably have to find out what exactly the customer would what and nero it down to the best smaller tumbler for the best price. Something to think about, if anyone is interested please let me know. I'm open to try to make that happen, this forum has so may nice people and the site is so awesome I've learned so much about smoking delicious goodies that I'd like to help! Can't promise but you never know until you try!

Thanks, Rosie


----------



## chef jimmyj

A 10 to 20 pound capacity, whole 14-16lb Turkey, under $200 with built in vac system would be a big step up from what many of us have or is available...JJ


----------



## lone rhino

Bumping back into this thread..maybe someone came up with a solution.

I was just thinking of perhaps making one with a gallon glass jug, a metal top, and put a vacuum nib compatible with the nib on our vacuum sealer. Or...perhaps just sealing the meat in the plastic bags and tumbling them that way.

I'd just use an old rotisserie motor and skewer...fitted with rollers of some sort...heck, old hokey pucks would work.


----------

